# xorg non fa partire fluxbox

## halon

Salve

ho seguito passo a passo questa guida>

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/fluxbox-config.xml

per installare fluxbox pero al momento che lo lancio atraverso startx, /etc/init.d/xdm start o slim mi avvia solo xorg *per intenderci quello con 3 terminali

l-unico passagio della guida che non mi e- riuscito ad eseguire e- stato il settagio delle use flag

```
echo "x11-wm/fluxbox -gnome -kde truetype vim-syntax" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

che mi ha dato /etc/portage/package.use come file non esistente

----------

## ago

L'errore è dovuto al fatto che non esiste la cartella portage, quindi:

```
mkdir /etc/portage
```

 e poi 

```
echo "x11-wm/fluxbox -gnome -kde truetype vim-syntax" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

ovviamente poi ricompili il pacchetto

Per quanto riguarda l'altro errore usavo slim e da li accedevo a *box...

Dovresti anche dare 

```
echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc
```

----------

## halon

scusa ma come si scrive l-antina prima di xinitrc_   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

 *halon wrote:*   

> scusa ma come si scrive l-antina prima di xinitrc_  

 

in ambiente X:

ALT-Gr ì

invece, in abiente CUI, (almeno nei miei):

ALT_Gr 0

----------

